# Lots of new Paphs! :)



## Marc (Apr 23, 2013)

The last few weeks quite a few Paphs joined my collection, I allready wrote in the topic about the Aachen show that I bought some plants there.

I will share them with you in this topic together with the other plants that I bought. 

The plants that I bought in Aachen were bought from the stand of Orchideen Karge ( http://www.orchideengarten.de/ ) a company unknown to me. I arrived at the show and quickly found two very nice plants at their stand. Problem was that no one was manning the stand. So I ended up waiting there until someone arrived. I was not willing to give these plants up.

Paphiopedilum exul, a species that is not offered a lot in Europe. This and the size of the plant made it an instant must have for me.













The 2nd plant, Paphiopedilum villosum, also a very big plant. Although I think it will fall apart in two plants when I repot it after the flowers have wilted.













In the next post I'll add all the Paph babies that joined my collection the last few weeks.


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2013)

The other plants that joined my collection this year:

Paphiopedilum barbigerum





A group shot, from left to right:
Paphiopedilum emersonii
Paphiopedilum bullenianum
Paphiopedilum helenae ( 2x )





Next up are the plants that I'm actually the gladdest with of all the plants that joined my collection this year. 

Paphiopedilum tigrinum, young plants that will take some TLC before they are blooming size but I'm still very happy with them. And it's three of them :clap:


----------



## Trithor (Apr 23, 2013)

Great new plants, nice interesting assortment. I am looking forward to progress pictures. Do you not buy plants in the Netherlands?


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Great new plants, nice interesting assortment. I am looking forward to progress pictures. Do you not buy plants in the Netherlands?



Most of the plants that I purchase come from Germany, there are more nurseries to choose from.

In the Netherlands we only have a few nurseries and most of them don't offer a lot of Paphs.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice! Those tigrinum are healthy and big!


----------



## Dido (Apr 23, 2013)

looks like great purchases, 

Nice flowers on them


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 24, 2013)

Marc said:


> Most of the plants that I purchase come from Germany, there are more nurseries to choose from.
> 
> In the Netherlands we only have a few nurseries and most of them don't offer a lot of Paphs.



I was asking because my family live in Klaarenbeek, my mother still lives there and when I visit her I always look for a paph nursery to visit. but can never find anywhere


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice plants Marc !!!! I immediately asked for their price list  !! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 24, 2013)

You have good taste! :drool::drool:


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2013)

nice additions!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2013)

very nice aquisitions!!! Happy growing and blooming Marc!


----------



## Stone (Apr 27, 2013)

A very nice gathering of plants. Healthy too. Enjoy them!


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 29, 2013)

Marc said:


> Most of the plants that I purchase come from Germany, there are more nurseries to choose from.
> 
> In the Netherlands we only have a few nurseries and most of them don't offer a lot of Paphs.



Marc;

What about Klinge? Is he stopped the Paph's production?


----------



## Trithor (Apr 29, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> Marc;
> 
> What about Klinge? Is he stopped the Paph's production?



.....and I wait in anticipation .......?


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2013)

Klinge is more in Phalenopsis as I was told
http://www.orchids-klinge.com/

As some others too.


----------



## Marc (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry for keeping you guys waiting, Klinge has stopped producing Paphs as far as I know. Seems he is making more money producing Phalaenopsis.


----------



## chrismende (Apr 30, 2013)

Very nice purchases, Marc! Have fun with all of them!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 30, 2013)

Marc, are there any paph producers just over the German border that can be easily reached, or is it better to just order plants by mail? The problem with mail is that I tend to only be home in the winter.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 30, 2013)

=> http://www.orchidwubben.com/

is always a nice adress!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Apr 30, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Marc, are there any paph producers just over the German border that can be easily reached, or is it better to just order plants by mail? The problem with mail is that I tend to only be home in the winter.



You have to tell us what you are searching for. 
there are some big ones here. 
But not all have everything


----------



## Trithor (Apr 30, 2013)

Paph species and primary hybrids. I currently buy most of my plants from Taiwan.


----------

